# Keep Calm and Shoot Raw



## ThrowbacK (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Just bored and needed a new wallpaper for my cellphone.







Do you guys try to come up with your own wallpapers?


----------



## TheKenTurner (Aug 4, 2012)

As much as I wanna use it, it has a Nikon on it...

-Ken Turner


----------



## ThrowbacK (Aug 4, 2012)

lol, I own a D3100... But I can replace the Nikon with a camera icon if you guys would like me to.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 4, 2012)

I just use one of my own photos.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 4, 2012)

TheKenTurner said:


> As much as I wanna use it, it has a Nikon on it...
> 
> -Ken Turner



EXACTLY...Nikons are for the big kids...


----------



## Kazooie (Aug 6, 2012)

Derrel said:


> TheKenTurner said:
> 
> 
> > As much as I wanna use it, it has a Nikon on it...
> ...


Wait you mean little girls?


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 6, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> EXACTLY...Nikons are for the big kids...



True story..


----------

